# campsite near london



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, can anyone reccomend a campsite open end of feb near London for a few days visit. Have 3 young kids, so somewhere near railway would be ideal for commute. Coming in accross the M4.

Regards
Jack


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Crystal Palace (caravan club) is a good site and near the park for children letting off steam. Bus or train to London etc.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/content/cms/where_to_stay/camping_edmonton/camping_edmonton.aspx

Dave


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

hi Safariboy,
would their be much problem getting a near 9m long motorhome in, plus is their a website for same?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

abbeywood cc site is the best


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Search under www.caravanclub.co.uk

Under "search for club site" in club site names, look under "South East England" and then select Crystal Palace. It's a 40 minute bus ride into the centre of London. Or if your're coming down the M4
There is also Wyatt's Covert at Denham, just off the M25/M40 junction.

You can also try www.ukcampsite.co.uk and enter London as a search location. However Crystal Palace is the most central, but beware the LEZ restriction.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The best for you will be Abbey Wood. We found this better for trains into london. We end up using this site at least twice a year. 

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Surely going into Abbeywood, which is near Erith & Thamesmead in the east of London, will mean quite a trip around the M25 for Jack & his family, if they are travelling down the M4!

However with a 9M unit, the best advice is to phone the indiviual site before hand to see if they can be accomodated.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jackc said:


> hi Safariboy,
> would their be much problem getting a near 9m long motorhome in, plus is their a website for same?


There were large RVs there when we went in November. The website is the same as the CC site but you can also get unbiased views:

HERE

We liked the site very much and the buses, which go from outside the site, take you all over London.

G ( wife of safariboy)

PS The south circular road- which joins with the M4 at Kew, takes you right to the site. We actually continued off the M4 onto the M25 , left that at the junction for Croydon and came up to the site from south London but we went home along the south circular.

PPS The site have a set of printed sheets giving the bus routes and where to get the bus and where to get off for various attractions - very helpful.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Jack,

I have just booked into the Lee Valley site for the weekend of 13th Feb. From the map the railway station is only about 5 min away and its 28 min form Liverpool St Station for London.

Also if you have kids there is a cinema and sports centre nearby

Ian


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Crystal Palace has one disadvantage. The TV signal is so strong that it tends to saturate the set and the effect is much the same as if the signal was very weak!
The solution is to use a little bit of wire for the aerial.
Do you need to worry about the LEZ? Crystal palace is inside - I am not sure about the others.


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your help, crystal palace fits the bill I think. Looks like I will run to end of M4 then south circular and in! In looking at the LEZ map I seem to escape it. Shall phone site to confirm. 
P.S. Are buses expensive into London centre? 
Thanks to all again


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

May be a bit too far for you if you're coming via the M4, but we love Debden House near Loughton. 

It has a lot of space, Theydon Bois tube station isn't too far (about 45 mins then into London), good facilties etc, but the main attraction for us is having Epping Forest on three sides of the site, and the fire pits in one of the fields. You can go off collecting wood in the forest and then have a big fire in the evening. 

We've not been since having a motorhome though - only as campers - so I'm not sure if they have hook up, and the entrance road is a bit narrow for larger vehicles.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Buses are about 5 mins walk from Crystal Palace, I think no. 3 goes right into Oxford Street. Day ticket for 2 adults was £20 to cover Tube/Bus/Train up to 4 am following day.

As you are parking right under the TV Mast, don't bother connecting up your aerial, the site even advises not to do this. 
Just switch it on and you will recieve a good signal. 
The site is at the top of Crystal Palace park with the Sports Centre close by.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*camplng near london*

chertsy c&c club 10 mims from station many things for kids in the area


----------

